# Is there asbestos in old mobile



## mona may

I have a 1960 Kit mobile home, in bad shape, I would like to know if it would have asbestos in it and if so where/ Did they use any asbestos insulation in walls, ceiling and what about floors? Would appreciate any info on the above. Thanks, Kirby. 
[email protected]


----------



## kossuth

There is a fairly strong chance it has some in it. Place where I can think of is if it has/had a old tile floor the tiles or the adhesive were made of asbestos. They are fairly easy to spot IE black tar like adhesive and the tiles are typically 9x9. As long as it's sound and not friable IE broken up and possibly airborne it's not really an issue. Most old homes have it. In that case as long as the subfloor is in AOK shape you just throw 1/4" plywood on top, staple it down, and lay your new floor. Here is some info. http://inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/asbestoslookB.htm. As far as anything else I'm not sure and somebody else will chime in if there is something I'm unaware of.


----------



## user1007

I honestly do not know but kit homes would have been a perfect application for use of asbestos. Best to pull some samples and have them tested if you are concerned. The real danger with asbestos is when its fibers go airborne so leave as much alone as you can.


----------



## Maintenance 6

Asbestos was used practically everywhere at some time or another. The only way to be certain is to have samples of suspect materials tested. Insulation, flooring material (both tiles and sheet), acoustical ceilings, wallboard, exterior siding and roofing materials all could have it. Some places it's a problem, other places, not so much.


----------

